# 1/4" Copper to Refrigerator for Water - Strange Connector



## Lomax (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm an industrial pipefitter, but I've installed my fair share of water lines for refrigerators for friends and family over the years.

I always use 1/4" flexible copper in place of the crappy plastic tubing that comes with the 'fridge, with simple compression fittings at each end. No problems.

Today, however, I came across a connector at the 'fridge end that I've not seen before:










Look carefully - see the flange? Great for plastic, but copper cannot "stretch" over that.

How should I get my 1/4" copper connected to this? Should I heat it and use compression fitting? Or should I flare the copper, then use a compression fitting? Or use an adapter? Or do I replace the entire refrigerator inlet valve?

Any input will be appreciated!

Regards,

'max


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is a tough one, I'd call a plumber.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

are you licensed to do domestic water hook ups to appliances?


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

How do you know it's not R.O. water going to the fridges when you always use soft Cu?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How about you don't go changing a damn thing. Moonapprentice makes a good point.

The engineers designed their sh!t that way to use the material they deemed worthy. I've never had a problem with the plastic line they send, nor an issue with stainless braided supply line.


----------



## Lomax (Sep 18, 2016)

moonapprentice said:


> How do you know it's not R.O. water going to the fridges when you always use soft Cu?


I always check for R.O. systems before running copper!

For anyone that stumbles upon this thread in the future:

I ended up using a small length of plastic tube from the refrigerator connection and union-ed it to the copper using compression fittings - remember that the plastic tubing needs a plastic ferrule as well as a brass tube stiffener. The ferrule at the copper end is brass. I wanted to avoid un-necessary joints but that seems unavoidable in this case.


----------



## Lomax (Sep 18, 2016)

chonkie said:


> How about you don't go changing a damn thing. Moonapprentice makes a good point.
> 
> The engineers designed their sh!t that way to use the material they deemed worthy. I've never had a problem with the plastic line they send, nor an issue with stainless braided supply line.


I've always felt that copper is stronger - plastic cracks. Further, the plastic line that comes with the unit is often not long enough for the run. Then again, I'm biased because I work with copper all day (and have access to a lot of it).


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Lomax said:


> I've always felt that copper is stronger - plastic cracks. Further, the plastic line that comes with the unit is often not long enough for the run. Then again, I'm biased because I work with copper all day (and have access to a lot of it).


I had your line of thinking for the longest time, and recently started using the plastic on customers houses, about 20 years ago I used the plastic line on my own fridge, well 3 fridges later the plastic line is still going strong, I wish the frides lasted that long and I usually pull out the fridge twice a year to vacuum under it and the tubing has lasted all those pulls and pushes..Im sold on it now......last month I hooked up a sub zero high end fridge and plastic tubing came as an integral part of the ice maker system..sooo now its plastic...


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I had your line of thinking for the longest time, and recently started using the plastic on customers houses, about 20 years ago I used the plastic line on my own fridge, well 3 fridges later the plastic line is still going strong, I wish the frides lasted that long and I usually pull out the fridge twice a year to vacuum under it and the tubing has lasted all those pulls and pushes..Im sold on it now......last month I hooked up a sub zero high end fridge and plastic tubing came as an integral part of the ice maker system..sooo now its plastic...


I once rented a house that the landlord used plastic line to tie in fridge in the basement instead of using a valve. Mice kept chewing a hole in it.:furious:.
So I changed it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Compliant "push in" quick connect.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I always install 1" hard copper pipe to the refrigerator's ice maker then reduce it down to 1/4" at the 'fridge. 

This way, whenever they want to move the 'fridge away from the wall, they have to call a licensed plumber just to move the 'fridge......:laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> I once rented a house that the landlord used plastic line to tie in fridge in the basement instead of using a valve. Mice kept chewing a hole in it.:furious:.
> So I changed it.


Get a cat...LMFAO...........:laughing:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We always use stainless steal flex line from the ice machine box.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i run pex ice lines with poly ferrils and no stiffner.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Lomax said:


> I've always felt that copper is stronger - plastic cracks. Further, the plastic line that comes with the unit is often not long enough for the run. Then again, I'm biased because I work with copper all day (and have access to a lot of it).


When I worked for a company I had access to a lot of copper too. That didn't mean it was mine, you're statement sounds like you help yourself to the boss's copper. Or from a company's standpoint stealing copper.


----------

